# Debating Epson PowerLite 1761W vs ZTE Spro 2 for outdoors watching



## ceilos456 (Dec 30, 2015)

Was debating between the 2 and wanted your guys advice

The Epson seems to have 2600 Lumens while the ZTE has 200. The ZTE is a smart projector with built in apps which i liked

This will be solely for outdoor usage while being outside in the backyard, wanted to ask your guys advice before making the purchase.

I was going to run and HDMI cable to my laptop in order to play media content.

Also speakers i was going to buy are: Ion Audio iPA76A Block Rocker

Screen Tripod:
Visual Apex ProjectoScreen120HD Portable Movie Theater Projector Screen 16:9 format

They wont let me post direct links 

Thank you so much in advance!!!!


----------

